# Avon cycles Boys VICTOR



## wheelmela (Feb 13, 2015)

New Avon cycles Boys VICTOR In India, Wheels:52-559 (26 X 1.95).Models:020 V Brakes:Vee - Brakes... Avon cycles Boys VICTOR Standard Features Frame:50cm (20'), Suspension frame. Wheels:	52-559 (26 X 1.95).Refer http://www.wheelmela.com/bicycles/new-bicycle


----------

